# Alistair Overeem training with the Blackzilians



## jv011 (May 22, 2012)




----------



## Ddog0587 (Jul 2, 2011)

Is it me or does he look smaller. Guess he ain't got no mo juice


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Ddog0587 said:


> Is it me or does he look smaller. Guess he ain't got no mo juice


I agree maybe its just the pic but he looks dramatically smaller.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Holly crap, he does look way smaller than he use to. I'm not one to burn someone over a pic since the angle he's in might make a difference, but I don't think this is the case. Maybe he'll go back to 205, what I consider a more natural weight for him. Juice really makes a difference


----------



## nyc05 (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow. Very noticeable loss of mass for the Reem.

Interesting.


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

That loss of mass looks crazy. Will have to see more pictures though.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

He'd still be a force at 205, it's where he's meant to be!


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

205 my ass. Obvious Photoshop.


----------



## music5x5 (Jun 9, 2010)

Wow, Overeem needs to get back on the juice ASAP before he loses any more mass. Someone should tell him about TRT. All the cool kids are doing it.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

dlxrevolution said:


> 205 my ass.


He's always been really lanky though. I think it's interesting that his chest doesn't look much bigger than Rashad's.

I wonder what he was going to come in at for the JDS fight. Maybe he realized all that muscle wasn't helping him that much in MMA.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

he would NOT and has NOT lost that much mass that fast from being off PED's. Its physically impossible over such a short time. IF he did he would be in hospital having heart attacks and other similiar reactions. Its just the picture.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Photoshop.


----------



## rcboxer1 (Nov 28, 2008)

lol when they photoshopped this pic they also forgot to photoshop his right hand to make it a little smaller to match the rest of him.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Oh, it is photo shopped and not well lol..

Here it is normal.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

He has no drug tests coming. He's free to juice to high heaven until his next, right?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

dlxrevolution said:


> 205 my ass. Obvious Photoshop.


Winner. 



footodors said:


> He has no drug tests coming. He's free to juice to high heaven until his next, right?


Good point. I don't suppose athletes get tested while banned. A bit of a loophole if that's the case, right?


----------



## music5x5 (Jun 9, 2010)

I wonder if he could over-juice during the banned period to compensate for the upcoming months when he cant juiced. LOL. 

Overeem is my favorite fighter but the whole juicing stuff is too funny.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

dp...


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

dlxrevolution said:


> 205 my ass. Obvious Photoshop.


Good eye. Clearly photoshopped. Doubt that is Reem's body, or if it is the proportions are way off. This pic is fake. 

edit: ah just saw the original. That looks about right.


----------



## killua (Mar 4, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Good point. I don't suppose athletes get tested while banned. A bit of a loophole if that's the case, right?


Well if we are talking about Reem specifically, he does not have a fighting license so it would be a bit hard to see how a commission could force him to take a drug test (exceptions to the 2 random drug tests in 6 months he agreed to previously).


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

killua said:


> Well if we are talking about Reem specifically, he does not have a fighting license so it would be a bit hard to see how a commission could force him to take a drug test (exceptions to the 2 random drug tests in 6 months he agreed to previously).


Agreed... but doesn't that mean he's free to do whatever he wants during the ban as long as there are no traces when the ban is lifted?

All a bit shady if you ask me.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Jul 2, 2011)

Good eye on the photoshop. Completely missed that. It is kinda shady that while suspended he is free to do whatever he wants however I'd think he be smart enough and classy enough to not do anything stupid. Could be wrong though


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

MikeHawk said:


> I wonder what he was going to come in at for the JDS fight. Maybe he realized all that muscle wasn't helping him that much in MMA.


Seeing as the photo proved to be fake, why do you feel like that? Ever since he packed on those muscles his won the K1 GP, went on a 4 year winning streak and defeated Lesnar in RD1 (who in fact has been one of the most succesful HW champions in the history of this company).


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

dlxrevolution said:


> 205 my ass. Obvious Photoshop.


hha yeah that shit has been photoshoped! why whats the points and you can tell by the curves behind Overeem


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice catch on the photoshop peoples.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Open two tabs, one with the original and one with the photoshop picture. Then tab back n forth between them. It's sorta funny to see the exact difference.


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

amoosenamedhank said:


> Open two tabs, one with the original and one with the photoshop picture. Then tab back n forth between them. It's sorta funny to see the exact difference.


Any chance you can link us up with the original


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Jags said:


> Any chance you can link us up with the original


Original: *LINK* and the fake: *LINK*

..and switching between tabs is indeed awesome. :thumb02:


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Original: *LINK* and the fake: *LINK*
> 
> ..and switching between tabs is indeed awesome. :thumb02:



hahaha it's soooo stupid it's funny switching tabs on both pictures. :thumb02:


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

dlxrevolution said:


> 205 my ass. Obvious Photoshop.


Wow, lmao. I use Photoshop a lot, and I"m shocked I missed that. +rep


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Seeing as the photo proved to be fake, why do you feel like that? Ever since he packed on those muscles his won the K1 GP, went on a 4 year winning streak and defeated Lesnar in RD1 (who in fact has been one of the most succesful HW champions in the history of this company).


I think he's far too slow and rigid to compete with someone like JDS in an MMA striking match. His style is great for K-1 where he can use his huge gloves and his body to block shots and counter but kickboxing and MMA are completely different.

Also, he won the weakest K-1 GP ever, went on his win streak in Japan, and Brock Lesnar may be the most successful HW in the UFC but he's far from the best. His accomplishments look a lot better on paper if you don't actually question them. Not to mention the steroid allegations.


----------

